

Three blog posts I'd love to read (and one that I wouldn't) (2007) - raganwald
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/10/three-blog-posts-id-love-to-read-and.html#reposted_to_compare_with_language_bashing

======
sunkencity
"Strong opinions, weakly held." I like that. It's a summary of what the
mindset that makes stuff from the US so great. Do something but do it
thoroughly without hesitation, but don't be afraid to try the inverse of what
you did to see if that is true too.

~~~
ivankirigin
That phrase is what makes leaders, IMSO.

